# Best hard drives to use for upgrade?



## MoranJ2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all. 

I'm about to attempt a backup/upgrade of both a Series 3 and an HD, and I am looking for tips on the best brand/model drive to use.

I've heard a lot of good things about the Seagate DB35 but I can't find it available at any of the places I shop (amazon, buy.com, newegg). In fact, AV-type drives in general seem to few and far between if you don't want to buy 20 of them at a time.

Which leads me to the question-- can I get away with a standard desktop SATA drive in a TiVo? I figure the performance is the same either way, but I'm concerned about noise, but also heat and thus long-term reliability.

Joe


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

MoranJ2000 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm about to attempt a backup/upgrade of both a Series 3 and an HD, and I am looking for tips on the best brand/model drive to use.
> 
> ...


Any size Western Digital Caviar *GP* is about perfect for the Tivo HD.

Except for the 1TB WD10EACS(only this one model), same can be said for the S3.

Thread about recommended drives(even though titled external drives, thread is acually about internal and external):

Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion 

All info is in the first post.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

I like the Seagate DB35 series. They are quieter than a mouse. They are also designed for DVRs. I love mine.:up:


----------

